# Bump Steer & New knuckle arms



## bignuk1 (8 mo ago)

A company offers A-body 1964-72 steering knuckle arms for correcting bumpsteer - Are these needed? I am redoing my entire suspension with a QA1 package and now is the time to add them if so. Minor cost, easy fix - Are they worth it ? 
Thanks


----------



## GtoFM (Mar 23, 2018)

I called Global West Suspension when I rebuilt my '64 front suspension. He told it wasn't worth it since I kept everything stock. Sounds like you're going full blown tubular so give them a call. He was very generous with his time. Go to their site and watch the Suspension Videos. 





__





Global West Suspension - American Muscle Car Parts


Global West Suspension Components: We sell muscle car suspension parts, including: control arms, springs, brakes, bushings, sway bars, subframe connectors, leaf springs, shock...



www.globalwest.net


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

FAQ - Chassis/Suspension/Steering: GTO SUSPENSION...


GM A Bodies/ Pontiac GTO's have a ton of room for improvement in their suspensions. Putting aside personal preferences for ride height and quality, if you want a car that: Handles better Brakes better Steers better Has no wheel hop Has increased traction Recovers quickly from burnouts and loss...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

bignuk1 said:


> A company offers A-body 1964-72 steering knuckle arms for correcting bumpsteer - Are these needed? I am redoing my entire suspension with a QA1 package and now is the time to add them if so. Minor cost, easy fix - Are they worth it ?
> Thanks


I agree with @GtoFM If your doing a full conversion, I wouldnt waste my time. My car handles like a vette, with all Global West stuff.

I seem to be on the spokesman for the modified suspension movement here... Im a big fan of it.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

I am in the process of selecting parts for changing my front and rear suspension parts. I have come to the conclusion that it is very hit or miss if you can select the proper bump steer improving components until after every thing else has been done...meaning "everything". You want the whole car assembled so that you can see where the car sits with all its weight and even some miles on it so that the suspension has settled down. Then analyze if you need to tackle bump steer.

Some bump steer components are very adjustable and would be your best bet IF you just had to buy them now. While others are more stock looking, but do not have as much adjustment. I will be waiting until "everything" is done since I would rather have the stock looking parts if I don't end up needing the extra adjustments. Global West's bump steer knuckles are the stock looking ones I want, but I won't know if they would be best until the car is done. UMI's kit is adjustable with spacers while Spohn's kit is adjustable with nuts.

The weight of the car on the suspension, the main parts you end up buying, whether you lower, raise the car, or stay with the stock stance all make a difference in how much bump steer you end up with or lack there of.

This book was an eye opener for me with regards to handling components and bump steer. I highly recommend it...

*How to Make Your Muscle Car Handle*
Book by Mark Savitske

Some of it went over my head, but it made a big difference in my research for suspension parts.


----------



## bignuk1 (8 mo ago)

GtoFM said:


> I called Global West Suspension when I rebuilt my '64 front suspension. He told it wasn't worth it since I kept everything stock. Sounds like you're going full blown tubular so give them a call. He was very generous with his time. Go to their site and watch the Suspension Videos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Appreciate the info. I will give them a call.


----------



## bignuk1 (8 mo ago)

armyadarkness said:


> I agree with @GtoFM If your doing a full conversion, I wouldnt waste my time. My car handles like a vette, with all Global West stuff.
> 
> I seem to be on the spokesman for the modified suspension movement here... Im a big fan of it.


Thanks. Considering I just sold my vette to support my new gto hobby, I want it to handle like my vette and both will have more hp!!!


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

As mentioned before, waiting until the car is down will tell you if you need to reduce bump steer. I was in rather new rental the other day. It was a Mitsubishi Outlaner...it had horrible bump steer!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

bignuk1 said:


> Thanks. Considering I just sold my vette to support my new gto hobby, I want it to handle like my vette and both will have more hp!!!


Same here. Sold my 70 Vette to support the GTO. When I git the Vette it handled horribly! But I fitted the car with the Global West Stuff and rebuild the rear with all of the best Vansteel stuff, and it then handled like a magnet!

I never wouldve believed that I could get this giant GTO to handle with authority, but it does!


----------



## bignuk1 (8 mo ago)

I cant wait to find out!


----------

